# Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 EX 2015



## Duke Lion (25. Mai 2016)

Auktion startet am 25.05. um 21 Uhr:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/331864567698?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1557.l2649

Zur Auktion steht ein

Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 EX 2015 - Größe M

Dieses Bike kann alles, ob Tour, Enduro, Transalp - Das Spectral wurde schon mehrfach in Tests ausgezeichnet!

Kaufdatum: Mai 2015 - Rechnung vorhanden!
Neupreis: 3299 €

Laufleistung: ca. 350 km, es sind noch immer die ersten Reifen montiert, siehe Fotos!
Alles ist noch original, nur die Bremsbeläge habe ich gegen bessere getauscht!
Das Bike wiegt nur 12,5 kg so wie es abgebildet ist!

Sie erhalten ein zweites Schaltauge gratis dazu.

Das Bike ist technisch in Neuwertigem Zustand, alles funktioniert perfekt!
Optisch gibt es ein paar Gebrauchsspuren die man aber nur bei genauem Hinschauen sieht.

Das Bike wurde letztes Jahr gekauft, allerdings nur wenige male benutzt, da ich seit ca. einem Jahr massive Knieprobleme habe und das Biken nun leider aufgeben muss.

Hier die Herstellerbeschreibung und die Liste der Teile:

Rahmen: Canyon Spectral AL Größe M
Dämpfer: Cane Creek DBInline - 140 mm Federweg
Gabel: RockShox Pike RCT3 Solo Air - 150 mm Federweg
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Schaltwerk: Sram X01, 11S
Schaltgriffe: Sram X01 Trigger, 11S
Bremsen: Sram Guide RS
Zahnkranz: Sram X01, 11S
Laufräder: Sram ROAM 50
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller II 3C 2.3 , Maxxis Ardent EXO TR 2.4
Kurbel: Sram S2210 Carbon
Innenlager: Sram GXP Pressfit
Vorbau: Renthal Apex
Lenker: Renthal Fat Bar
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Sattel: SDG Circuit
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth

Der Versand erfolgt per Spedition als Fahrradversand.

Die Kosten betragen

- in Deutschland: 50€
- Die kosten für andere Länder bitte vor der Gebotsabgabe anfragen


Falls Sie Fragen haben: Bitte melden!!!



PLEASE INQUIRE FOR THE SHIPPINGCOSTS TO YOUR LOCATION BEFORE BIDDING!!!


----------

